# What ATV you guys recommend for snow plowing?



## mcurtola (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Guys new to the site here.

Live in Vancouver Canada and im gonna start a side business Plowing in the winter!

What ATV do you guys think is best that can handle the work load (brand, etc)

lots of residential and townhouse complexes also strip malls!!!! 

thanks for your help 

mike


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You mite want to look into getting a truck with a plow. But I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60'' plow. Your going to need a 500cc or bigger with 4wd and a 60'' plow IMO. I like Arctic Cat they are very tough machines. But your going to get lots of diferent opinions.


----------



## mcurtola (Jul 29, 2009)

ya i like the versatility of the atv getting into small corners thanks for your opinion u dont find the 60" plow to big


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mcurtola;790632 said:


> u dont find the 60" plow to big


I only use my ATV to plow in tight areas (any where I can't fit my 8' plow) around my house and it's not to big. Some times I wish it was bigger. There is no way I would go any smaller. If your going to plow alot, you should get a 60" plow IMO.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*honda*

Hey bud, 2 yrs ago I bought a Honda rincon...Best atv for plowing IMO. The trans has a torque converter...just like your truck/car put it in D and you have 3 foward gears,N (self explained, R reverse with a pretty fast limiter. It will always be in the right gear, and no belts to slip. I also have a 2007 polaris rzr with a 60" Moose county blade. If you plan on plowing anything other than driveways get the county blade...TRUST ME ON THIS!!! If you get anything over 4" ish...straight blade doesn't throw far enough. I started my company with 2 atv's and look what I have now!!!payup Any more questions...feel free.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;790602 said:


> You mite want to look into getting a truck with a plow. But I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60'' plow. Your going to need a 500cc or bigger with 4wd and a 60'' plow IMO. I like Arctic Cat they are very tough machines. But your going to get lots of diferent opinions.


I think like mercer said this might start a fight but I also think arctic cat is the best. I have an older one tho. I have 2 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4's. And these older ones are tough!!! and the newer ones are too.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

One more vote for Arctic Cat. I plow the roads around my house with a 60" blade. I'm making actuated 16" wings for both sides this years so I can plow even more. The AC's are heavier than most other machines (in their respective classes) so better traction.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

shtuk;790988 said:


> One more vote for Arctic Cat. I plow the roads around my house with a 60" blade. I'm making actuated 16" wings for both sides this years so I can plow even more. The AC's are heavier than most other machines (in their respective classes) so better traction.


yep much heavier. mine weighs around 100-150lbs more then other machines in the 500 class. and so are the newer ones. and even tho they are heavier they are still pretty quick too


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

One more for Arctic Cat, they are tough. I have a grizzly 660 with a 54`` blade, but I haven`t had a chance to use it yet. Low gear can be helpful too as well as diff lock. So look for that.


----------



## barker34 (Aug 8, 2009)

i have a 2003 suzuki eiger 400 that i plow with. it has a 5ft highway plow on it and its great. i have the heavy duty gorilla winch and its great


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

mcurtola;790596 said:


> Hey Guys new to the site here.
> Live in Vancouver Canada and im gonna start a side business Plowing in the winter!
> What ATV do you guys think is best that can handle the work load (brand, etc)
> lots of residential and townhouse complexes also strip malls!!!!


Mike,

You might want to consider a Mini Truck as they are street legal in your neck of the woods. You get the tight turning radius and added weight potential which works out great for the locations you will be plowing. You can get some basic information HERE

Shoot me an email if you have more questions.


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 2008 suzuki kingquad 400 with a 48 inch plow works great for me with plenty of power. Manual shift.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

god dam it you guys we already fought this out and it;s honda plain and simple, the problem is you meet the nicest people on a honda, but they don't brag, i'm not one of them people but caught on early in life THEY ARE THE BEST, hahaha

gotta love the way the rincon shifts, for the guys that don't know it's like a monster truck , no ****


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

found a brand new 2007 polaris 800 sportsman wth a 60" polaris plow, do walks that measure about 3500 lin ft by 6 ft wide every time it snows, works awesome. but we are able to store it on site in a heated space, so no starting issues. don't know if there would be any starting issues if it was stored in a non heated area. but it works great, troublefree first year. i'll update as winter goes on.


----------

